# Whiskey Bottle



## eleub (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone help identify this whiskey bottle? I couldn't find anything about it online.
 It says on the front: OLD IRISH WHISKY and then has a "seal"? with TRADE MARK written beside it. 
 Near the bottom but still on the front it says, MITCHELL & Co OF BELFAST LTD
 IMPERIAL QUART is written on the back in big letters. The lip is hand applied.
 Thanks


----------



## kastoo (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey that's a nice whiskey, a real keeper.  I don't know value but if I were to guess and I could be way wrong I'd lean more toward common but it could have been a one off item or company.  Reason I say that is because usually these big old established towns like Belfast made lots and lots as opposed to small town, small operation, small distribution.  It is a real pretty bottle though.


----------



## eleub (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks 'lobeycat' and 'kastoo'!


----------

